# New Limited Edition Sinn U1



## Shiikamaru (Aug 7, 2014)

yay or nay?

source


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Limited to 1 would be good.....that's a 'Nay' from me I'm afraid ;-)


----------



## Embryo (Mar 25, 2009)

Nein.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Change the band and I'd wear one.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

These are the same guys that brought us the U1 Tempus and the U1 Stealth. From The Hour Glass press release:

_We are pleased to unveil to you here at Sinn Club, the first look at our latest and edgiest U1 to date - the *U1-D, a Special Ops Edition*. After a wait of 7 years since the last U1 project, The Hour Glass and Sinn have joined forces once again to create this highly anticipated 3rdinstallation of the U1 collectible series.

Taking inspiration from military codes, the Sinn U1-D is dressed in sartorial ruggedness of a sand trooper warrior - featuring a matte grey dial, contrasted with charcoal indices and sand-beige detailing - a significant departure from the U1's minimalist black tones. Paired with adistressed tan brown calf leather strap with white stitching, the U1-D also comes in Camo Zulu strap - the final touches to the guerrilla grunge style of the mission timer. 
_
_Sinn U1 has come a long way from its birth as a cult status watch whispered about and shared only amongst sports watch connoisseurs; today, the U1 is an icon in its own rights, immediately recognisable on a wrist. Boldly different and completely unexpected, the U1-D Mission Dune is conceived by and created for The Hour Glass, leading as a *global unprecedented twist* to this most iconic U1 series of Sinn. _
_
In a *Special Edition to commemorate the 35[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary of The Hour Glass*, expect the U1-D stealth instrument to rise to the ranks of the still talked-about U-series from The Hour Glass hall of fame: U1-Tempus, U1-Black & Ultimate U - all of which are sold-out capsule collections. _
_The U1-D continues to be powered with the *heavy duty proprietary technologies *that Sinn is known for. For more information and full technical specs, please click here.

Available in November, do visit your favourite The Hour Glass boutique to reserve your Sinn U1-D Special Ops Edition before they disappear like true stealth troopers._


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Nay.

Hour Glass Special Operations, REALLY? o|



Shiikamaru said:


> yay or nay?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I actually like it but with the strap from the other picture:









Unfortunately I have no idea what The Hour Glass is or where their boutiques are but I think I can safely assume this is one I won't be able to get in the US.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

SteamJ said:


> I think I can safely assume this is one I won't be able to get in the US.


not thru normal channels, but where there's a will, there's always a way.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

The lume is already eh what would it be like on this?


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

a nay for me as well... ill wait for the next jdm military type iv, the limited editions from japan are some of the best


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I like it on the camo zulu :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I actually like it but with the strap from the other picture:
> 
> View attachment 1956978
> 
> ...


I'll take one of these, especially with this strap. Good composition SteamJ.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I actually like it on the strap that SteamJ has in his photo. It is certainly a different look. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## cheoah (Aug 16, 2014)

Definitely would wear it, sans camo strap. Would not be at the top of my list, but it's fine. 


Sent from my iSomething using tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd have a go at one......


----------



## jml375 (Jun 5, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I actually like it but with the strap from the other picture:
> 
> Unfortunately I have no idea what The Hour Glass is or where their boutiques are but I think I can safely assume this is one I won't be able to get in the US.


Hour Glass is the exclusive Sinn retailer in Singapore (where I live) and I believe most of South East Asia. They have recently expanded to Japan. Akin to Watchbuys in terms of promoting the Sinn brand in their respective geography.

Anyways, I think this would look better if the lume on the hour and minute hands extended to the same distance for symmetry. Given the strong Sinn fan base here, I'm sure it will be sold out.


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

Interesting color scheme, that's for sure. But with the modern tan look of military equipment from the battles of the middle east (Early 90's to current day), why on earth would they use "Woodland" camo for the strap? 

Again, makes me wonder how obscure little dealers in Japan and Singapore, or brand names like SoleBox, Beams, Meisterbund BAPE etc. come up with limited editions but nothing evolves out of U.S. demand. WatchBuys should jump on the opportunity to survey the buying public here and take prepaid orders to help fund it.


----------



## cheoah (Aug 16, 2014)

Kisara said:


> Again, makes me wonder how obscure little dealers in Japan and Singapore, or brand names like SoleBox, Beams, Meisterbund BAPE etc. come up with limited editions but nothing evolves out of U.S. demand. WatchBuys should jump on the opportunity to survey the buying public here and take prepaid orders to help fund it.


No kidding. This community could come up with something awesome. Probably just needs someone to make it happen.

Sent from my iSomething using tapatalk


----------



## jml375 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kisara said:


> Again, makes me wonder how obscure little dealers in Japan and Singapore, or brand names like SoleBox, Beams, Meisterbund BAPE etc. come up with limited editions but nothing evolves out of U.S. demand. ...


Obscure is relative. The Hour Glass' similarity to Watchbuys pretty much ends with their Sinn retailing relationship. The Hour Glass is more like Wempe in that they carry most of the haute horlogerie brands. Having said that, can't understand either why Watchbuys can't work out a special edition with Sinn. :think:


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

jml375 said:


> ...can't understand either why Watchbuys can't work out a special edition with Sinn. :think:


They have, the U1W was a WatchBuys exclusive.


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually tried it on in the flesh the other day. (Sorry no pics, I actually went to try on a Sub 114060 but my guy at the store just took it out anyway).

It's a great looking watch and I've no doubt it will sell out. It's a limited edition of 350 pieces.

I was seriously tempted but I'm gonna save the money for the Sub. I'm becoming a father next year and I want to buy a birthyear watch for my kid to pass on when he/she is 21. I reckon a girl could rock a Sub no issue, especially since my wife loves men's watches and I don't expect the apple to fall far from the tree.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

I actually like this also... the first image quality was not the best.

Here are some better ones...




























hmm... to call my Singapore contact or not?


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Will still take Tempus or Stealth over this.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it's superb.If I lived over there I'd have bought one.Yesterday.

But the camo strap would go immediately.The tan leather is sweet.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

yet to call THG. so some one pm e damage!


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> These are the same guys that brought us the U1 Tempus and the U1 Stealth. From The Hour Glass press release:
> 
> _We are pleased to unveil to you here at Sinn Club, the first look at our latest and edgiest U1 to date - the *U1-D, a Special Ops Edition*. After a wait of 7 years since the last U1 project, The Hour Glass and Sinn have joined forces once again to create this highly anticipated 3rdinstallation of the U1 collectible series.
> 
> ...


Oooh, the Hour Glass hype!

Makes me want to... pass this one right away.

I can't help thinking that Sinn devalues the brand coming up occasionally with strange contraptions at the request of their ADs.
(Yet they wouldn't want to do the WUS Forum Watch.)

I have seen some truly unusual Limited Editions for the Japanese and Singaporean market.

The Hour Glass seems to believe that some Singapore city dwellers fancy themselves as ("Special Ops" and "sand trooper") desert warriors.

I think I stick to "Normal Ops".
Still, this is not the worst this one...

K.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Called and was surprised the cost of it. I would rather buy a omega moon watch.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I like the variations that they keep coming up with although this particular






one doesn't quite do it for me. But at least they keep making others and that is a great thing. The U1 looks good in many different guises.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

That BAPE EZM1 is a prime example. Who does that to an EZM1...really?!


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm glad I never passed on my Stealth U1B THG hype...


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

tekong said:


> Called and was surprised the cost of it. I would rather buy a omega moon watch.


It appears Sinn is going full-Omega now for limited editions.

Mind you Moon watch prices have gone up to insane level now as well.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Peter Atwood said:


> I like the variations that they keep coming up with although this particular one doesn't quite do it for me. But at least they keep making others and that is a great thing. The U1 looks good in many different guises.


Nice collection Peter! Love your tools!


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Peter Atwood said:


> I like the variations that they keep coming up with although this particular
> View attachment 2048106
> one doesn't quite do it for me. But at least they keep making others and that is a great thing. The U1 looks good in many different guises.


Wow. Didn't realize you're THE Peter Atwood! Lots of industry U1 fans out there!!!


----------



## sci70716 (Oct 26, 2007)

Still unsure whether I like it. Went down THG to see the actual pcs....hmm no 'Love' feel. Going Sinn launch next week. Decide then....


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Saw the actual piece at THG too.. No love as no lume....


----------



## Blue Mario (Nov 21, 2014)

Some photos to share my little joy


----------



## Gerald Tang (Nov 4, 2014)

nay...its hideous


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I like the LE. Cool watch. Looks more like a German Panther tank than a Class 202 U-Boat with that camo pattern. :-d


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

There's already one on the "Famous auction site" that cannot be named here. $3400 out of New York.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Blue Mario said:


> Some photos to share my little joy


Congrats..nice looking piece..
But no lume right on the dial ?


----------



## Stylerz (Jun 8, 2011)

balzebub said:


> Congrats..nice looking piece..
> But no lume right on the dial ?


I tried it, there is lume.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Stylerz said:


> I tried it, there is lume.


Strangely when I tried it at THG, there was no lume


----------



## Stylerz (Jun 8, 2011)

balzebub said:


> Strangely when I tried it at THG, there was no lume


The lume isn't strong. Normal indoor lighting would not be sufficient to charge it, probably why you couldn't see it.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Stylerz said:


> The lume isn't strong. Normal indoor lighting would not be sufficient to charge it, probably why you couldn't see it.


Okay thanks. Cos the sales rep and I tried shining the flash of our mobile phones in torch mode and only the hands and lume pip charged up...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

that gray luminova does not glow well at all: my orange juw roberto had it and it really sucked.
talk about stealth, sheesh.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

My U1 White LE has poor lume also. Other than that it is a great watch.


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Peter Atwood said:


> I like the variations that they keep coming up with although this particular
> View attachment 2048106
> one doesn't quite do it for me. But at least they keep making others and that is a great thing. The U1 looks good in many different guises.


wow the green and yellow dials really do it for me


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

seems to be polarizing but i like it. pricing is a bit steep for a sinn, but they do have some models that retain value well.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Peter Atwood said:


> I like the variations that they keep coming up with although this particular
> View attachment 2048106
> one doesn't quite do it for me. But at least they keep making others and that is a great thing. The U1 looks good in many different guises.


Wow, that's a noticeably large difference in the case size between the normal and the limited edition.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

ck1109 said:


> Wow, that's a noticeably large difference in the case size between the normal and the limited edition.


That's optical distortion from the camera. They are the same size.


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

incognito said:


>


the best of the bunch.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

David Woo said:


> the best of the bunch.


Thanks David...


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

I could leave or take this new LE U1. Now, this is an LE I'm lusting for, although I don't quite understand why Sinn wouldn't make this into a regular production model:









I'm not crazy about the green strap, but man is that watch killer.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

I've seen one in real. The lume is not strong. The case is really solid and doesn't scratch easily.


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Long live the Dune! My favorite iteration of the u1

The Dune inspired my 556 W strap


----------

